# Deefer's Valentines Treat



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

So Deefer is booked in for his op! The nearest date we could do is Valentines Day so bless him what a treat. My husband has been very mature as always and exclaimed "every boys dream to have his balls felt on Valentine's Day!" 

Anyway - Deefers treat will be an 8.20am drop off and leaving the vet with a cone of shame and hopefully his ardour dampened. (currently his love interests range from his "bonky blanky", my fifteen year old son and the hoover! (the hoover is particularly funny cos I did not know he was attached and thought it had got heavy... pulled really hard and Deefer had his legs around the tube that was laying all over the floor - mind you he has not tried that one again!)

Wish us luck. 

Sue


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Deefer! I'm giggling at him humping the hoover!!!

x

PS i have an exam to sit on Valentine's Day so Deefer's not the only one with a treat to look forward to on Valentine's Day!!!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh Sue the thought of Deefer humping your hoover and your husband's "mature" comment has really made me laugh out loud  Good luck on the day  x

Good luck also with your exam Jules - I am sure you will do great  x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah bless............a bonky blanky, thats funny!!
Good luck with it, I hope he recovers quickley.
I bet hubby doesn't ask for a valentines present anymore!!


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

PS i have an exam to sit on Valentine's Day so Deefer's not the only one with a treat to look forward to on Valentine's Day!!!![/QUOTE]

Good Luck with the exam - hope it goes well. 

Oh Sue the thought of Deefer humping your hoover and your husband's "mature" comment has really made me laugh out loud 

LOL - you can always count on my husband to lower the conversation. 

And the bonky blanky is my old dressing gown which is totally deteriorating and now looks like a fishing net it has so many holes. I did start washing it but Deef cries when it is in the machine - and not sure it can last much longer. I am hoping it will end up in the bin as i have to hide it when we have visitors!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHHAHAHHAHAHA OMG! sorry I have images of the hoover!! hahah!
oh I am sorry!
Poor little guy! I wish him a speedy recovery, and lots of valentines day treats!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh bless,having a giggle at his love interests lol,hope he recovers quickly xxx


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> HAHAHHAHAHHAHAHA OMG! sorry I have images of the hoover!! hahah!
> oh I am sorry!
> Poor little guy! I wish him a speedy recovery, and lots of valentines day treats!


it was really funny! Poor hoover


----------

